# Play CFX Trivia and win a free silicone mask!



## cfxmasks (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey guys, we here at CFX are once again running our infamous trivia game on our Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/CompositeEffects. You can win a variety of prizes, including store credit, CFX gear, surprise gifts, and more! The grand prize will be a silicone mask, made just for you by the devious minions here at CFX! You can read more about the specifics and rules here: http://www.compositeeffects.com/trivia.php.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I own two of your masks, Freddy charity mask and a Beetlejuice which are great by the way, but I never had the time to devote to the facebook page contest. Trying to be online every time you put the trivia up and beating the regulars was near impossible. 

Good luck with the contest though and keep creating awesome things. 

Maybe someday my wife will let me buy another one, likely a charity mask as she doesn't mind the donations, so do more of those


----------

